
Show HN: Prime-orders – Copy your past Prime Now order to your Cart (CLI) - sijanmilan
https://github.com/sijanmilan/prime-orders
======
scott31
> Feel free to do whatever you like with this.

That conflicts with your MIT license file.

~~~
sijanmilan
I understand I can remove that. Do you think that MIT license makes sense for
this (type of) project?

